

Ask HN: field in Computer Science least explored? - wilinglearner

What are some topics in Computer Science least known to us? and why?
======
ivan_ah
There are many open problems in Computational Complexity Theory.

[https://complexityzoo.uwaterloo.ca/Complexity_Zoo:P](https://complexityzoo.uwaterloo.ca/Complexity_Zoo:P)

It is a difficult subject matter: instead of proving something about a
specific program, you must prove results about all possible programs that
achieve a task given some set of constraints.

IMHO, it is amazing that _any_ results (e.g. [1]) are known at all in that
field given how little structure they must work with...

Think of this field as the particle physics of CS---not very useful in the
real world, but still very cool to learn about.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCP_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCP_theorem)

------
mslate
NLP, it's truly poised for a renaissance.

------
seiji
Least known? I think we know the topics even if we aren't good at them.

There are lots of medical problems and brain problems and large scale
coordination problems we know about but haven't solved or reduced to
solvability yet.

